# Roll a cot on your raft?



## Ruger9009 (Feb 1, 2017)

Anyone ever run a cot your raft? 
I am trying to come up with a system, based on my frame it makes it tough but this was one idea I had. The roll a cots are great and would be super versatile, some situations you could park it on the beach, others on the raft.
I think i can figure it out how to make it happen, but am wondering if anyone has done this and if they liked it or had any thoughts.

Thanks!


----------



## bcpnick (Jul 16, 2015)

I sleep with one on my raft all the time. Back legs go on my dry box, front legs on the board that covers my front passenger bay. The dry box is a higher but it all levels out pretty well that way since the boat is usually higher in the front. I deploy my bimini and sleep under it in the rain. For more sideways rain, I've thrown a tent fly over the bimini to make a fully enclosed shelter. 

I've got some pictures around here somewhere... I'll post them later.


----------



## bcpnick (Jul 16, 2015)

Here's a pic of how I do mine:










And the tent-ified version (cot not setup yet):


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Same idea, different execution. I cut holes in my frame crossbars to fit the cot legs, but you could also do the same thing with a 2x4.


----------



## Ruger9009 (Feb 1, 2017)

Here's my issue. See the attached photo of my frame, its an old photo but the frame looks the same. my front box almost always comes out of the boat, as I'm the kitchen guy. I was thinking of going laterally and mounting some flanges to the side rails, but I am not sure the legs will reach. any ideas would be great.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

The geometry of my cat frame does not match the spacing of the roll-o-cot legs and I typically remove my cooler and dry box for the kitchen set up. So I made some temporary 'cross bars' for two cots (wife and I) 

They are just pieces of 1x2 oak that span between the frame bars on my boat. I put some U-bolts on the ends to attach to the frame and drilled some countersunk holes where the legs of the cot line up. These are small enough to fit in the roll-o-cot bag, I require 2 such bars per cot.


----------



## Ruger9009 (Feb 1, 2017)

I am thinking that something temporary might be the way to go. My raft is in storage for another week or so while I am using the trailer, hoping to find a cot in the area and play with it on the frame a little bit, and then go from there. 

Seems like a sweet way to sleep to me!


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

*cots*

We pretty much always carry the kitchen, but the cots still work with our Recretec frame when the kitchen is out. Unfortunately it took us until night 16 of our 2016 GC trip before we really figured out how to do it - it just kind of jams into place without any additional cross bars, although I played around with 2x4s before we left. You really just need to play around with the boat rigged and the cot to see what you've got to work with. It is my favorite way to sleep on trips now. The kitchen goes on the front of the boat (ride side of picture), and our secondary cooler is pushed back into that space where it goes in the photo. In our boat, the inner legs rest on the rectangular-section Recretec cross bars which just happen to be spaced perfectly, not the boxes themselves. 

I love the big tent fly over the top of the bimini you guys are using. I'll have to play around with my tents to see which fly would work the best. I'm thinking my Big Agnes Tensleep Station 4 is about the right size/shape. I've used a little thermarest cot tent under the bimini (just the mesh part) when on my own to keep flying bugs at bay when that's an issue. Love getting rocked to sleep by the waves and it is so much cooler on the water when its hot out.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

I can fit mine cross wise. Works great. I mounted four chrome closet rod receivers on the side deck to put the cot legs into. Keeps thing really secure and easy to set up/take down the cot. The receivers aren't a big hassle to just leave on all the time or a hazard on the river


----------



## Ruger9009 (Feb 1, 2017)

I was thinking that side board to side board may work as well. Not sure until i play with it but i was planning on using some plumbing flanges to set the legs into.


----------

